# PetMania's Fish Journal



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey, everyone. I decided to start a new journal about my fish addiction :lol:
Right now I have:
9 bettas
1 Dojo/Weather loach
1 pregnant platy *rescue; wanted to give her fry a chance*
40+ snails

And I am planning out a community tank with: neon tetras, guppies, and some ADFs. Hopefully I can sell some of the snails (I have too many, lol) and be able to buy a new water test kit as my last one was ruined.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Yay for new journals! 

How many tanks do you have, PetMania?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I currently have 3  2 10gals and a 2gal.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Good night everyone!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Cool. Petmania has a journal. I will stop in once in a while good luck.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good night, Petmania.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

logisticsguy said:


> Cool. Petmania has a journal. I will stop in once in a while good luck.


Awesome, thanks!



dramaqueen said:


> Good night, Petmania.


G'night


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

And yay for awesome forum members.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

*Wow, I need to update this!*

Hey guys, sorry I have not been letting everyone know what's going on. I am starting to get out of my depression mood, as I call it. Unfortunately, on Monday, my boys Zeus and Apollo passed away. Both were around 2 yrs when they passed and I enjoyed every moment of having them. 

Right now I have: 9 bettas (I got two females recently), 1 platy + her 8 babies, 1 dojo loach, 1 Fantail goldfish, too many snails, and a lot of algae to deal with. 
Here are my sorority girls: 
1.Snowbird- HMPKEE(partial) 
2.Cleo- VT


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

and the other girls


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

And here is the Dynamic Duo: Bobbles Einstein (goldfish) and Jerome (Golden Dojo Loach) *The first one is upside down for some reason*


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Subscribed so I can read more about your adventures with your fish! I'm glad you rescued the Platy and her fry!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you =) Yeah, I saw her being bullied the most, and i knew that if I left her there, her fry would be eaten immediately. 

The 8 fry are doing really well. They have doubled in size and are now starting to show colors. I hope a few are mickey mouse like their mom.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Platy fry are doing really well. I have more on the way. I expect another three batches in the next month or so, as I got two more females and another male. I want to introduce the panda pattern to the line and see what happens. The females I have right now are all pre-hit, so I won't be getting the outcome I calculate, but at least I might get some interesting colors to add. 
In a less than a month, my first batch should be ready for sale. They have doubled in size within two weeks, and I am so excited. 

So, with another three batches, I could have up to how many new fry to care for? I might do natural selection, but if I am going to do a small breeding project, I don't know if that'll work.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, baby fishies!!!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah. Try about 40 babies, lol.

I know have:
1 Goldfish (might be getting a friend for him, yipeee)
1 Dojo Loach (looking for 2 more)
12 Platys
9 Bettas
10 Snails

Plants I am trying to get:
Bacopa
Anacharis
Cyperus Helferi
Red Ludwigia
Hygro
Rotala
Moneywort
Brazilian Pennywort

So, I thought my sorority was working out, but they don't look right. They are always staying in the same spot swimming as if they were a school of fish. 
Snowbird bit my arm HARD when I was doing water changes. It actually hurt.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Here's cute wittle baby fishie
This is the day of birth: 2/6/14


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

2/24/14: I moved the platy fry into a breeders net in the 10G so they get some better filtration. After they grow up, I'm not really going to raise anymore. Natural selection is going to be in my tank, lol.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

So, now my first batch of fry are over a month old. And guess what their present was? MORE SIBLINGS! My new MM platy gave birth today to healthy babies. Hopefully I get some males in this batch, but I am letting them survive on their own. 

My betta collection/hobby is going on hiatus, and I am now just going to keep my two 10g tanks. I have two male bettas for adoption, so please check out my FS thread.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

*An update and some notes*

Update: All of my fish are doing great. I look forward to getting all my tanks permanently settled. 
-5 bettas
-1 goldfish
-1 Dojo loach
-20+ platys
-20 snails

Plant LF List: I'm stocking both of my 10Gs
*Crypts
Hygro
Pennywort
Anacharis
*Anubias nana
*Anubias barteri 
DHG
*Red ludwigia
Bacopa
Anubias coffeefolia
*Cyperus helferi
Dwarf sag
*Java Fern (broad and narrow leafed)
*Melon sword
Rotala
*Moneywort
Tank dreams: Once I get settled and have all of my tanks organized- mind I am taking a hiatus from the betta hobby- I would really like to own these fish
Dwarf Gourami
Honey Gourami
Blue Gularis Killifish
Bumblebee Goby
Cobra Guppies
Bamboo Shrimp
Red Cherry Shrimp
Kuhli Loaches
Neon Tetras or Cardinal Tetras
Bristlenose Plecos
Puffer Fish ​


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

*Snails, Platys & Filters OH MY!*

My new ramshorns from JDragon (thank you very much!) just laid 3 egg sacs. Around 20 eggs in total. Let's see if they hatch! I'll get some pics if I can. The sacs are on the silicon lining and it is blue as well since I used Malachite Green in there.

Is it even possible that out of my 18 platy fry, I do not have a single boy? Well, my panda boy is happy that he has 18 girls to himself, but I dont as that'll take longer to get the panda gene going. I may have to buy a couple more males to balance it out. I also have the MM gene and the wag gene that might be hard to get through. Anyone know if orange is a dominant color in platys?

A bit of a rant = Lately I have been having problems with my filter. The intake is having trouble, but I fear that if I take it out and repair it, I will disturb the cycle and kill the fish inside. I really don't want to have to restart the whole tank, so what do I do? Oh, I have an extra sponge filter, could I put that in the tank to help the filter for the time being, or would I have to let it cycle, too? 
Thanks =)


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I clean my filter from time to time, and it's fine. I use a bottle brush to clean the algae and debris out of the tubing when it gets too bad. I don't clean the sponge or ceramic pieces at the same time I clean the tubing or impeller. (I have a three stage hang on back, in the past I had a 3 stage canister.) Don't use soap. I actually just use hot tap water, but you may be more comfortable using conditioned water.

It depends on how long you think the repair will take. If it's just a couple hours it will be fine. I would keep the filter media in the tank so it doesn't dry out. If it's going to take a few days to repair, I would run the sponge filter for a week or so to get it going then take out the main filter and fix it.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you very much! This filter has been acting up for awhile now. I used to think it was the duckweed, so I chucked that, but it's having probs :roll:


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Alright, so I found out that Snowbird prefers livebearer fry over pellets and bloodworms. Okay, that's fine by me as I am sure that I will have a LOT of leftover fry from my guppy breeding project. I'll try to get pics of my new guppies up soon. 
I'm going to move all of the platy fry into another tank/tub/container to grow them out as breeders. Their mothers died a couple weeks ago and I need them to grow up so I can breed them to my male- they are all females. That way I'll ensure I had a good supply of young fry for my bettas. 
Soon, I will be getting back into my "Fish Haven" hobby. I plan on breeding some bettas next spring (Late March to May-ish). Lately I have been wondering on what I should do next. I know that I do not want to start another betta collection until next spring. Though, I have been wondering if I should grab a baby betta (I have an extra heater and critter keeper) to get a little bit of experience before I breed. Does that make since? I mean, that's why I starting raising guppy and platy fry was for a more basic and easier experience before moving on to the big picture. 
Either that or I'll get into some Killifish as my local PetCo has starting selling Golden Wonder Killis. 

Urgh, I hope I can get PayPal working soon. There are so many great deals right now on Aquabid, TFK, and BF that it's starting to drive me nuts, lol. Soon...*crosses fingers*. That way I can get stuff easier. 

Anyways, I think I am having a better time at school now which is allowing me to spend more time with my fish. This was a problem that led me to cut down my hobby and put the betta collection I had going on hold. That and financial & spacial issues. Glad that's all done and over with so I can move on fresh. Quite excited for what I'll dive into next. 
I thank my betta Bloo (SIP) for starting such an amazing hobby. If I hadn't stopped by PetCo that one day and fallen in love with him, I wouldn't be here right now.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

*Some Pics of Snowbird *

Gorgeous HMPKEE from lilnaugrim (thanks!)


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nice! Glad to hear things getting better Petmania.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you very much! It's good to be better. 

I think that I have been feeling a lot less depressed as well. As in I can cope with it better now. I find this hobby to be very relieving.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Ugh, sorry. Couldn't get around to taking pictures of my guppies. I'll try tomorrow if I can. 

So in my 10g I have three separate chunks of java fern. I read that this is a slow growing plant, but in two weeks, one of the chunks has tripled it's amount of leaves. The other java ferns are following it's lead. Interesting :hmmossibly the plant food I use is boosting it. Right now it's the only plant that is surviving in the low lighting thanks to my tank hood and the floaters I currently have in there. Oh well, I might just keep that and the anubias in there and get rid of the other plants as they are not looking so hot.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Hmm, my ramshorns are reproducing slowly in my 10g. I have a betta, a male platy (his mates died), and two male guppies (I moved the four females to a birthing tank) in there. So there's only four fish in there at the moment. does that have something to do with it? Hmm. 

So I put the pregnent female guppies into a small "birthing" tank so I don't have to worry about the fry getting chased by my betta or getting stuck into the filter. I'll get some pictures going soon. I have yellow sunrise (very hard to see), half black, blue/pastel, and fancy orange females; four to be exact. Two of them seem to have a week to go before giving birth, and the other two maybe 1 1/2- 2 weeks (?). I know that these gals were pre-hit, so I hope they drop soon so that I can either start my breeding project or choose something cool from their broods to breed. I hope that the half black girl produces some good half blacks so that I can start on lengthening the tail. With the fancy girl, I want to start producing a line of snakeskins, so eventually I will introduce a green snakeskin male to the line. Right now I just want to focus on finding a strain that I can work with. 

Speaking of strains, these guys are SOOO tempting. I absolutely am dying to get my hands on these guys. (BTW, sorry for the extra writing, it came with the pic)
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwlivebearersw&1398014408


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Hehe that's the breeder I pointed you towards a while back... He has absolutely beautiful fish, endlers are so much fun.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, thanks for letting me know about him! I found his auctions on Aquabid so it'll be much easier for me to obtain a group of these guys


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I started a brine shrimp hatchery for my upcoming guppy fry. 

I found a Southern California Fish Group and OMG! I really want to go to the next auction and meeting. Highly encourage Southern Californians to join this group.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Go to the auction. You'll love it. Just have free tanks before you go... Or else.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Haha, yeah. I don't know too many fish people here in San Diego, so it'll be nice to get to know people. Hopefully an auction closer to me comes up soon. Don't think I'll be able to go to North LA for this next one. 

The really awesome thing is that it's an Aquatic Plant Enthusiast and Shrimp Society, so I can stock up my new 10g without having to spend $50 billion dollars at PetCo for plants :roll:


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Haha from what I've seen in forums and such San Diego has a fairly strong fishkeeping community. If it's anything like mine the next auction will be posted on the website, if it's been updated. Or, if you have a local forum, there would be news on there.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Cool! Yeah, people here in San Marcos don't keep too many fish from what I've heard. Most of the property around here is renting. I know that a lot of students at school have a betta or two, but aren't as interested in fish keeping as a whole.

BTW, it's been around 20 hours since I started the brine shrimp hatchery and not a single one has hatched. I had warm water to begin with, 1 tablespoon of table salt per liter, a pinch of baking soda, and one tsp of brine shrimp eggs per liter. I have no idea what I did wrong. Does it take more than 24 hours?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Besides using a LOT of eggs you didn't do anything wrong. Wait a bit, it can take a while. 24-48 hours is a rough estimate, temperature dependent.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

How's everyone doing


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

@Blue- Good and you?

@Matts- What's the recommended amount of brine shrimp eggs per liter? Also, I can raise the brine shrimp to adults and have them reproduce, right? Or would I have to keep buying brine shrimp eggs? Thanks :-D


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

*Update on Fish:*
Miss Bloo, one of the pregnant female guppies I have (I just stuck with the name for some reason), is getting pretty close to giving birth to her pre-hit brood. I'm excited to see what she bears. I have no idea if she was pre-hit by a male of the same strain/line/brood, or at the petstore at one point. The PetCo I got her and her sorority sisters from separates males and females. 

The goldfish are doing well. I have been feeding them a variety of pellets, bloodworms, and shrimp. Loachy is also fine. She is an only one and I feel bad cause appearantly loaches are "shoaling" or group fish. Guess I need to hunt around a few PetCos for a couple more. 

Snowbird (betta) is doing amazing like always. I put her back into the 10g sectioned off from the guppies and male platy. She seems fine with it; she gets 4 gallons to herself, so I assume she won't complain about that ;-). 

Adoption bettas are doing fine, too. They are a bit "flary" up on my desk shelf.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

PetMania said:


> @Blue- Good and you?
> 
> @Matts- What's the recommended amount of brine shrimp eggs per liter? Also, I can raise the brine shrimp to adults and have them reproduce, right? Or would I have to keep buying brine shrimp eggs? Thanks :-D


Usually 1tsp is what I see recommended... But in reality, who has the need for that much, and the money to constantly use that many eggs?! I just put in a good pinch, it'll take some trial and error on your part but you'll get it eventually. 

You can definitely raise them to adults (which make awesome treats), they just need a food source. And the adults may reproduce at a level that keeps a colony going, but they won't provide enough to feed baby fish.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I just need enough to feed a brood or two of guppies and then become a good treat. I know Snowbird loves live foods and I ran out of fry to feed her (and I can't use my breeding guppies) so this will have to do. Thanks, Matts. I'll try that next time. I just wanted to be sure I didn't kill them off or something. Yeah, i definetly don't have a need for 250,000 brine shrimp....right now, mwuahah. What ever is left over I will raise in a colony.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Dang, do brine shrimp smell. I had to put a air-plug in my room because of the smell, ugh. 

All of my fish are doing well. I am finally over the "winter fin rot" that my fish got this year.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry for not updating in awhile. I've been really busy with testing and focusing on my YouTube channel. Since it's Friday tomorrow (TGIF) I'll probably have time to take some update photos if I'm not too busy with my new movie project(s). 

On Saturday I have a Knott's Berry Farm performance, so I don't get any time to myself (have to be on campus at 6:15 am and I don't get back until 10:00 pm). And I have signed up to be a host for the school talent show, so I might be busy with afterschool rehersals. So lately everyone at school has been treating me like crap. I keep getting kicked out of my group of friends while they tell secrets. My best friend and I keep getting pushed out of convos all the time just because we're short. We decided that in highschool we'll go and sit together with our new marching band friends.

Ugh, can't wait until I get to highschool. 

^Lol, this seems to be more about me than my fish...


Athos got really bad swim bladder disease (something he had before) and passed a couple days ago. Besides Athos death, everyone is fine. I haven't heard anything on the VT girls or Hercules, so they are still available *first come first served*. $10 for one or I can do $15 for all of them. PM me for details please. And I might be selling my rescue equipment soon. 

Speaking of rescuing. I will probably not be able to do too many rescues due to a busy schedule next year and with my project (s) on top of that. I might be able to do one betta at a time but I think that's my limit. 

So I apologize in advance if I can't get to posting on here as often in the future. My summer won't be too packed, but my friend and I will probably be taking a good chunk of it finishing the project (s). Since I've been painting recently (mostly concept art for the movie I am working on), I might open up a commissions thread in the art forum here.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

*Alright, update time *

I named the new betta I got (from lilnaugrim) Merlin because he's white and he reminds me of a dragon. He reminds me so much of Bloo. If I find a good looking female CT, I might try a spawn this summer. 

My dad said he'll buy me a new 10G so, I am deciding between breeding or a neon tetra (or maybe a sorority) tank. I am NOT going back to livebearers for awhile. It's too much and they produce so much waste. I was wondering if I should get a couple BN plecos. I wanted to experiment with the breeding genetics when you mix albinos with chocolates. 

I painted the back of my critter keepers black. Got that checked off of my list. Now it's time for Paisley and Bubs tank. And then either I'll get a background or I'll paint my 10G black. That'll be hard to paint since it's close to a wall and I can't really reach behind it :/

Thinking about re-scaping my community tank into a Greek planted tank. I saw one of those Pillars and Collumns that would look nice in a community tank. I need more java fern, so might as well grab that while I'm at it.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

*It's been awhile, but I'm back!*

So good to be back. But, I have some bad news. I've gone from a dozen bettas, to zero. My last betta, Merlin, passed away this morning. I am really upset about this as he reminded me so much of my first betta, Bloo. 

I'm going to take down the 10 gallon in my dining room. I might split it into two or keep it open for a king betta.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

That is too bad Petmania. Very sad. Do you know what happened? Some disease can spread quickly and are hard to control.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

logisticsguy said:


> That is too bad Petmania. Very sad. Do you know what happened? Some disease can spread quickly and are hard to control.


I really have no idea. I think I need to get rid of my tanks and start fresh. I've had trouble with my tanks for the past year. I found a gift card with money on it, so I'll be able to buy a nice 3 gallon kit. 

First, all but two of my bettas died in the heatwave a couple months ago (California is going through the worst drought in 4 decades), and then the fish in my community tank started dying off. I have no idea why. I tested them for parasites, ich, and velvet...to no avail.

EDIT: I just woke up, looked at the tank on my dresser, and found my little boy dead. UGH!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

So far, no casualties. The 10 gallon has been going great although it doesn't look too pretty. 
Preparing for a new betta companion. After that, I will most likely ban myself from PetCo and PetSmart.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Oi, I need to revise my 10 gallon. I might re-home my guppies and platys and go for a king betta or a small group of tetras. Any suggestions? 

So far, so good. But I have been losing the enthusiam for fish keeping again. Not that I have given up on taking care of them, but more that I find myself not smiling as much when I pass by the tank, you know?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

So I received an interesting result when a guppy of mine gave birth to 3 a few months ago. All of them were small and brown, not really much to look at. 
The runt of the three mysteriously disappeared (likely eaten by her older siblings or parents). Then about a month later, the remaining two developed an odd yet interesting pattern on their tails and turned out to be a male and female! So now I have the chance to potentially start a pretty cool breeding program. 
Both are around .75 of an inch and I hope they grow up fast!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm in honors biology, which gives me a better understanding of organisms and bacteria, pH, temperature, probiotics, etc. We're learning symbiosis as well, which helps me comprehend the importance of maintaining an eco-system in your tank.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I think it's awesome that you're making a connection between your hobby and your class. c: I wish I had had a tank or two running when I was still in school. I think it definitely would've been beneficial; either to my grades (which were never bad, but straight A's would've been nice haha) or to potentially breeding, which I've been very fascinated by recently.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Biology is the best subject! Its actually interesting. Fish keepers seem to have a natural gift for biology. Math was so awfully boring to me.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I was a biology major and loved being in school. Enjoy it!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Schmoo said:


> I think it's awesome that you're making a connection between your hobby and your class. c: I wish I had had a tank or two running when I was still in school. I think it definitely would've been beneficial; either to my grades (which were never bad, but straight A's would've been nice haha) or to potentially breeding, which I've been very fascinated by recently.


I think that my experience with the fish hobby helps me to understand biology as well as vice versa. My biology teacher stated that honors biology is the hardest class my grade can take at this school. Eight students- including myself - were commended for high grade averages. I thank my fish addiction XD



logisticsguy said:


> Biology is the best subject! Its actually interesting. Fish keepers seem to have a natural gift for biology. Math was so awfully boring to me.


Same with me! I've loved biology since I was 9. I used to enjoy math, but now it seems either too easy, or extremely boring. 



DaytonBetta said:


> I was a biology major and loved being in school. Enjoy it!


I actually really enjoy high school. I thought I would dread every second, but there are times where I look at the clock and say, "What? I only have 20 more minutes in this class." 

I joined poetry club today. I have to admit that I am not a big fan of it, but I want to expand my experiences and try something new. I am debating joining Key Club, as most colleges look for it on an application. Since I want to become a film director, I might as well look into the filming or drama club, right?


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

logisticsguy said:


> Biology is the best subject! Its actually interesting. Fish keepers seem to have a natural gift for biology. Math was so awfully boring to me.


Me too! I never liked math. True, sooo boring.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Is this an oranda or a fantail goldfish?

Edit: She was sold to me as an oranda and appeared to have a small wen developing, but now I have an oranda that is at least 4 months younger than her, and his wen is much larger in proportion to body size.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Caught the mystery snails getting the romance on....:roll: 

......sigh........


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

If you can get a side pic of your Goldie than that would be great  but seems to me like a young oranda! By the looks in the second pic... It seems to have a bit of wen growth! Or that just may be my eyes XD!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll try to, lol, if she'll ever let me. I read somewhere on a forum that it could take a few years for the wen to develope. Is this true?

Edit: I don't know if I'm repeating myself, but I believe I have 1 male and 1 female oranda. That would be cool to possibly try breeding in a few years.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry if it's blurry, but it's the best I could get with this little monster.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yup! Looks like she's a lil oranda girl!!!  very cute! I do has one myself and their very adorable!

It is also true what you posted about the wen developing in the later years. Though you won't need to worry right now, looks like your kiddo is already developing some! I'll try to show you a pic of my oranda and it's wen growth tomorrow 

Btw I almost forgot to ask!! What size tank are you keeping them in!? They look so luscious!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> Yup! Looks like she's a lil oranda girl!!!  very cute! I do has one myself and their very adorable!
> 
> It is also true what you posted about the wen developing in the later years. Though you won't need to worry right now, looks like your kiddo is already developing some! I'll try to show you a pic of my oranda and it's wen growth tomorrow
> 
> Btw I almost forgot to ask!! What size tank are you keeping them in!? They look so luscious!


Yay! Orandas are my favorite. Not that I wouldn't have loved her as much, but I'm glad that she is an oranda (especially since I paid an extra $3). 

I had Paisley when she was still 1", and Eliott I've only had for a week. They're in a 10g, and I know that's really bad for right now. Once I have enough money, I'm going to try and at least get a 40g long. If not, I'll try and get a 29-30g. Same for my others. They're a lot smaller than Paisley (the "little" bugger is growing up too fast XD) but I still need to get a 40g for them.

Edit: At least it's not the situation from my first goldfish in which I had 4 common goldfish in a 1.5g......


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I do indeed have a favoritism for orandas as well!

 that's great that your planning to get a 40 g once you have the money I had the same problem! If they get to big for the 10g you can always use a temporary sterility tub  they work great for temporary or hospital tanks! 

To bad the petcos 1 dollar per gallon sale ended where I am! I'm not to sure about yours! 

I'll try to update you if they have the per gallon sale  too bad they don have 75 gallons for sale included haha. Or else I would be snatching that!!! -grabby hands-


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> I do indeed have a favoritism for orandas as well!
> 
> that's great that your planning to get a 40 g once you have the money I had the same problem! If they get to big for the 10g you can always use a temporary sterility tub  they work great for temporary or hospital tanks!
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah I might do that, too. Home Depot has some really nice tubs.

Unfortunately, the PetCos nearby me are re-modeling, so pretty much all of their sales are over :/ 

I might look around locally to see if anyone else has a nice big tank for sale. I'll probably end up spending more money on filtration :roll: Even with a 40 gallon you still have to have 10x the volume of water, right? 

I no longer own tropical fish (I'm willing to, but just haven't had the chance to get one), mostly because of their short lifespan. I've had Patches for almost a year now and she's still as crazy as ever. All of my goldies- except Eliott- are about 2-3 years old.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah. Speaking of Home Depot have you ever though of getting. Play sand there for future tanks  it works great way much more cheaper than buying from your chain stores!

You can always check Craigslist! It's a great way to find cheap but big tanks! Some just need a little fixer upper!!

Yes. You are indeed correct! For ex: I have a 40 gallon. I will need 4000 gph  overfiltration is always great as well! 

 a change of perspective is always great! Though I think I'm getting into the guppy section of fish... Just for the blue colored ones XD!!!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> Yeah. Speaking of Home Depot have you ever though of getting. Play sand there for future tanks  it works great way much more cheaper than buying from your chain stores!
> 
> You can always check Craigslist! It's a great way to find cheap but big tanks! Some just need a little fixer upper!!
> 
> ...


I have, actually. I'm too frightened by the sanitation process, though. True, buying 40+ lbs. of sand is not going to be cheap at PetCo. 

Hopefully I can find a nice big tank that doesn't have a crack in it  

A lot of people say, "No! Over filtration is bad for their eco and immune system." And I say, "Have you ever owned a goldfish?" 

I got into guppies for a few months, but they proved to be a challenge that I could not overcome. I love their colors, though!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I actually bought 100 lbs of play sand from Home Depot and it works great!!!!

Hope you have luck finding a tank!

So many people think they know so much about goldfish yet sometimes they know so little, it's all about the research!!!

... I'm still questioning if I can get some guppies :/ I just don't know the requirements for them!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> I actually bought 100 lbs of play sand from Home Depot and it works great!!!!
> 
> Hope you have luck finding a tank!
> 
> ...


Thank you! 

It's so sad how little people know. I saw a teenager at Wal-Mart with a 1g bowl and a 4" goldfish. Ugh....

I was in the same position with guppies, too. I'm no expert, but a group of 6-8 in a 20g would be a great set up.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah. It's very disappointing for the fish to live in such a small home!! Very sad 

Do you know exactly how many gallons per trio ?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> Yeah. It's very disappointing for the fish to live in such a small home!! Very sad
> 
> Do you know exactly how many gallons per trio ?


Sorry for my late reply. I'd say at least 10 gallons per trio. Especially if you are breeding. Even then, you'll have to upgrade eventually.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

No problem! 

Okay, I would like to try but I'm not sure >__<!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> No problem!
> 
> Okay, I would like to try but I'm not sure >__<!


Yeah, having fish isn't a piece of cake. 

So I measured Paisley and Elliot and they both grew .25" in 12 days. Dang. I decided to see how big they got when little baby (not so much anymore) Elliot looked like he was catching up to P.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Agreed!!

 fish growth!! :blueyay: yay very exciting!!!  it's always fun to see them grow


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

It's been almost a month and they look bigger but haven't grown....weird. 

I got a betta today.....yeah I couldn't resist for much longer.....
He's a red and black veiltail named Prometheus. I'll try and get some pictures tomorrow if he's up for it. Right now he's getting situated in his new home.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Dang your still on here!!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Mo said:


> Dang your still on here!!


Hehe, I know right? I've been checking in every now and then. It's great to hear from you after so long!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Marching season is now over, so I'll have a lot of time on my hands. My science teacher wants me to join the Academic Team, and my mentor wants me to join Plus. Those are usually during-school activities so hopefully I won't have too much stacked on my plate next semester. 
I guess I've given in to the temptation of owning bettas once more. I'll probably have around 30 by the end of the year, just watch. :roll: :lol: Well, I was planning on either rescuing or breeding in the spring anyway, so why not? It's Thanksgiving break and I now have a whole week to sit around and do nothing except watch Netflix, read/write Fanfiction, and watch my fish swim around for hours. 
Here's Prometheus. He's kinda shy, lol. Sorry for the crappy iPhone quality.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Fishy!  Hi Prometheus! I have that same decoration (the ruins). My HMDT loves it.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Prometheus is always by it. I've had that decoration since 2010. Every betta I've had loves it. 

Are you a Star Wars fan?


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow! When I saw Prometheus's pictures, I had to glance at my Rakki just to make sure he was still there. Prometheus could be Rakki's twin!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow, that's creepy, hehe :lol:
While I was at Petsmart, I saw identical (almost) pineapple/vanilla male VTs. They had to be brothers obviously. I was so tempted to get them and named them Sleepy and Sneezy. Or Ben and Jerry. Hmm.....maybe I should go back *slaps myself* I am too into veiltails and crowntails for my own health.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

PetMania said:


> Prometheus is always by it. I've had that decoration since 2010. Every betta I've had loves it.
> 
> Are you a Star Wars fan?


I am! :3 Mace loves weaving between the columns. Before he realized his betta hammock was there (don't know why it took so long, as everything went in at the same time) he loved to lounge on top of it.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Haha, just as I read that, I caught Prometheus going through the columns!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

So today I went to Petco and got some Bio-media. It really helped my goldfish tank in my kitchen, so I decided to get it for the one in my room. Unfortunately, as soon as I placed it in, a ton of gunk leeched out into the water and I had to do a really quick water change. The water is still kinda cloudy, but hopefully will get better with more water changes. 
Elliot is getting fat already and Paisley is starting to get a more rounded-off shape and looking more like an oranda. Her wen still hasn't developed any further in the past few months, so I'm starting to think that her lack of growth is genetic. I'm praying that Elliot will grow a nice big wen. 
I've been talking with my parents about upgrading my tanks. My mom doesn't think we'll be able to house a 40 gallon tank, but my dad and I beg to differ. Mom says I should adopt out my fish when they get too big, but that's not fair to them. One of them has a deformity that I don't want to ship with, and I'm way too attached to them. Can 3 goldfish live healthily in a 40 gallon? 
*Sigh* I guess I'm back from my hiatus. Now I'm back into the online window shopping of "Oh! I want that fish! Oh, oh! And that one too!" Right now I'm obsessed with goldfish, koi, bettas, puffers, african dwarf frogs, and bumblebee gobies.....:roll:
The bank will hate the day I get a job.....so will my wallet.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Today does not feel too great. I couldn't fall asleep until 4am, and then I woke up at 12:30 feeling like crap. I've been watching YouTube and playing Minecraft ever since. 

To cheer myself up, I looked at the pictures of Paisley from when I first bought her in March. AWE! She is so adorable and tiny compared to the monster she's turned into now.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear your day isn't going well- if I can't sleep and melatonin doesn't work, I try to make the best of it... Research, cleaning, or lounging on the couch with Netflix is all better than rolling around in bed. I think of it as extra time that I'll pay for tomorrow... Even though it's rare that it happens lol. 

Your goldfish look great . According to the commonly cited "20g for the first fancy goldfish plus 10g for each additional one", you could keep here fancies in the forty. However, you would be better off consulting someone who has actually kept goldfish...


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks! Yeah, that rule I've been hearing of as well. Of course, they would probably need a 55 when they get to their maximum size. I've seen 2 orandas outgrow a 40 before. I'll probably end up upgrading to a 40 and see where we're at from there. I'm surprised at how much Paisley has grown in the time I've had her (around 8 months). Elliot, whom I've had for 1 month, has already grown .6". I estimate -- since I didn't measure her when I first got her -- that Paisley has grown almost an inch.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Woke up much better today. I caught Paisley "blinking" a few times and that made me improve a lot  Beethoven is getting bigger and his bristles are starting to come in. I was actually able to get a glimpse at him as now he is more bold than when I first bought him. Anyone who has owned bushy/bristle nose plecos before, how big do they usually get?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

So I went to Wal-Mart today and had to get an air pump and stone for my goldfish tank, and I saw that one of the lights in the rows of fish tanks were out. Due to my impulsive curiosity, I walked over to check it out. Low and behold was a tank full of Oscars as usual. Though, I saw what I thought to be a dead fish on the floor of the tank, but when I got a closer look, it was a pleco! The poor thing had chewed up dorsal, anal, and pectorals. The Oscars were bullying and tossing him around, so I got an associate to get him for me. 
Obviously, since this "little" guy will grow into a monster, I will find him a new home when the time comes, or I'll have an outdoor pond for him to occupy. Southern California doesn't really get that cold during winter, so he and the koi I plan to get will be find in there year round. 

Say hello to my newest rescue, Goliath, everyone


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Everyone is doing well. 

I got an air-stone and pump from Wal-Mart that makes the water look amazing in my room.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Glad to hear! I hope everyone is at their healthiest and happiest ! How are your Goldie's?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

They're doing amazing, thank you for asking  My goldies are like little toddlers. Every time I start homework or a writing project, they start messing with the rocks holding down the airstone. All I hear now is 'clink' 'clink'. If I turn to glare at them, they'll back away from the rocks as if to say "Pft! We weren't doin' nothin'! I don't know what you're talkin' about!" As soon as I turn around and start working again...'clink' 'clink'.

Goliath is such a little character. I have a terra cotta pot in the tank for him to "retreat" to if he feels like it. Everytime I pull over my chair and watch the fish, he'll swim into the pot and poke his head out at me. So adorable. Can't wait until he grows up into a 3 foot monster :shock:

So in non-fish related news, I have "decided" -- obviously could change throughout high school -- to start looking into science as a career. When I was younger, I really wanted to be a marine biologist. Well, right now I am getting a pretty decent A in Honors Biology, which is said to be the hardest freshman class on campus. And I'm also on track to go into AP Biology and Biochemistry, so I mi--AHHHH, just as I'm writing this, the fish are 'clinking' away!!!--anyways, I might look into fields of biology. I want to go to CSUSM for a science education in some field of science (most likely computer engineering, which I'll be taking in my junior year), and then hopefully I can get into USC (University of Southern California) and get into their cinema program which I've wanted to do for years. I'm also interested in studying music because it has become such a huge part of my life in the past 5 years. I couldn't see myself without it and would love to continue the hobby past college. 
With AP classes, I'm looking at a reduced amount of time needed in college, which helps to get me out there quicker. I can't just sit around in college prep courses. Believe me, there's nothing wrong with college prep, but I feel like I don't learn enough or improve. Right now, I'm taking cp Geometry, and I'm bored out of my mind because I'm flying through everything. Plus, AP earns college credit and something appealing on applications. 
Nowadays, it's going to be so hard to get into anything, so why not go for something I understand, tolerate, and enjoy? Astronomy is also another profession I am considering. Ever since I could remember, I've always been mesmerized by planets, stars, etc. 

*stretches aching fingers* Well, then....that was quite a rant....sorry about that :roll:
This is my FanFiction Addictive Writer's Syndrome coming out. Sometimes I just can't stop typing. ;-)


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

That's great that their doing good! My fish use the terra cotta pot as "feeding park" they always think there's food in there for some reason... Lol!

Tell me about school! I'm doing horrible for a high schooler! It's such a new change but I'm really enjoying a lot of my classes! One day I need to start my own fish club... Or fish class XD!! I'll defeniately be getting better grades I'm that class!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm not doing the best in history class. It's ironic because history used to be my favorite subject. But now, I can't stand it. Period 1 every morning I have to literally drag myself into that class and hope I don't fall asleep. However, I do look forward to Period 3 (band) and Period 6, Honors Biology.
I have to cut in and say that I am probably going to look into majoring in neurology or marine biology. The human mind and animal behavior has always sparked my interest. That only means that I'll have to take: 

AP Biology
Honors Chemistry
AP Chemistry
Honors Biochemistry 
Honors Physiology
AP Physics 
AP Environmental Science 

.....The school only requires 3-4 science classes to pass....I will have taken 8.....I LOVE SCIENCE!!!!!

As for the movie industry, I am leaning more on that being a non-guaranteed profession and that 'Hey! If I get into it, great!' if not, 'Oh well, at least I still have something that I love to do!'


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi! I've been reading your journal and it is nice to find someone with a love for science! Also minecraft:creativity: fish: stress relief!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

FishWhisperer said:


> Hi! I've been reading your journal and it is nice to find someone with a love for science! Also minecraft:creativity: fish: stress relief!


Hi, nice to meet you! Yes, I love science a lot and minecraft possibly a little too much :lol: but I can't help it


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, Goliath has already gotten bigger. Yep, I guess by next winter he'll be a 3 foot monster, huh?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

So i found some old pictures of Paisley, and they make me feel happy out how big she has grown.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

So today is December 19th; that means I have owned Patches for a year and four days. How fast time flies. When I first got Patches, she was a scrawny, deformed goldfish that caught my eye at Petco. I decided to give owning goldfish one more try. And now, I own 5 beautiful rescue goldies that always make me smile at their quirkiness. 

I hope I get to own you for many years to come!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful!!! They are super adorable! And looking to grow the size!  I hope everyone is having a happy holiday?!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I know, they are growing so fast! 

My holidays are going quite well, how about you?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Great thank you!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Patches is cute. Im starting to like Goldie's myself. 

Science is awesome. The classes can be harder but it will be so worth it and you wont get bored with it. Having a good education will pay off big time for you! Have a wonderful Christmas Petmania!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks, logisticsguy! I hope you and litelboyblu have an amazing holiday


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Now that my rescues are healthy now and are growing bigger, I might have to start considering adoptions. 

I have profiles set up on my rescue thread and I'll be updating it regularly with pics and info for you guys


----------

